# Fred



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant belive you are gone, I popped your food in your cage and the new hanging treat stick and waited, the other hamsters came running and I just put it down to your age that you were taking your time, when the stick still hadnt been touched half an hour later I got that horrible feeling, I knew before I opened your little house that something was wrong, when I found you sleeping my heart sank another one of my babies playing at the bridge now . Night night my lovely, gentle, happy little 'pet shop' girl, have tons of fun at the bridge and you will have Itsy to cross over with, look after each other xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. RIP little one.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Gill, not another little one so soon. RIP Fred, Itsy will show you the way to the bridge x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Fred. and scamper free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

so sorry for your loss (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))) RIP fred


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry for your loss RIP Fred


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

RIP little Fred


----------



## linavi390 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good lovely


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

RIP Fred. So sad. How old was he.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankyou everyone, she was a fantastic family member and you couldnt hope for a sweeter natured hamster.



kathyj said:


> RIP Fred. So sad. How old was he.


Its a bit confusing with her having a boys name but Fred was a girl, I cant be sure of her age as she was an adult when she arrived here but she was somewhere between 2 1/2 and 3.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Thankyou everyone, she was a fantastic family member and you couldnt hope for a sweeter natured hamster.
> 
> Its a bit confusing with her having a boys name but Fred was a girl, I cant be sure of her age as she was an adult when she arrived here but she was somewhere between 2 1/2 and 3.


Oops. Sorry - you did mention Fred was a girl in your initial post too.


----------

